# Verbesserungsvorschläge für Landkarte gesucht



## DonDozone (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei Landkarten von einer fiktiven Welt zu erstellen und bin beim ersten Kontinent schon ziemlich weit. Jedoch bin ich mit dem jetzigen Ergebnis noch nicht zufrieden, ich weiß allerdings nicht genau was ich verbessern könnte. Zur Erklärung des Kontinents:

Im Norden ist eine weitläufige Savannenlandschaft mit einem gewaltigen Ausgetrockneten Salzsee in der Mitte. Der Kontinent wird durch einen Dschungelstreifen geteilt. Im Süden erstreckt sich eine endlose Wüste mit einer Oase in der Mitte (Auf dem Kontinent ist alles etwas größer, bitte nicht zuviel auf realistische geographie geben, ist eine Fantasywelt . Im Südewsten schließlich ist noch ein stück fruchtbares Land auf einer Halbinsel.

Was ich noch ändern werde: Die westlichen Dschungelgebirge werde ich im Stil der östlichen machen. Das Stück Land zwischen Dschungel und Wüste in der Mitte werde ich im Stil der Savanne im Norden machen.

Wie gesagt, bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar, weil ich wirklich nicht weiß, was ich wie verbessern könnte.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
DonDozone


----------



## Rockstady11 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn mich jetzt auch nicht so direkt aus, aber was ziemlich komisch aussieht sind die harten Wasserübergänge zwischen dem blau und türkis, dass würde ich ändern.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Find ich so ganz gut, bis auf das schon angesprochene Wasser. Einfach nur blau? Wenn du dir andere Landkarten anschaust, fällt dir bestimmt noch was ein (http://www.domain-karte.de/images/cctld_landkarte.jpg)


----------



## DonDozone (25. Juni 2008)

Okay, dann werd ich mir mal die wasserfarben vornehmen. Ich bin auch noch unschlüssig, ob ich dass Küstenwasser (also das hellere) ganz um die Landfläche herumziehen soll. Werd ich aber wahrscheinlich schon machen .

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Hinweise.



----------------
Now playing: WEFUNK Show 495 / next is Show 412
via FoxyTunes


----------

